# 2015 tournaments???????



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Has anyone saw the noaa or bad bass schedule for 2015? Vic's has been out for weeks. thanks


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

BBC will be here when it's completed..

http://badbasschamps.com/


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

NOAA remains awaiting confirmations. 

All DoBass updates can always be followed here:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/DoBasscom/204204809597066

Plan is to have our ENTIRE series schedule out by end of next week.

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html


----------

